# Paludarium cost



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey all, new to the site...i've been thinking of starting a new aquarium project with a 40-55ish tank, but then came across this site. I'm pretty new to this stuff, so i was wondering if the cost of a paludarium would be very costly. Excluding the animals, how would the cost of building a paludarium compare to setting up a freshwater tank of the same size? Thanks all.

-Luke


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

Im looking at a 56 pauladarium too. From what ive added up its quite expensive. 

If u want fish u need clear water and that means some filter. I think a canister would be the best so u could also have a stream but thats at least $60.

Lights for a 56 like $100 plus bulbs so another $60 

Then the tank wich is the costly thing (but u already have one).

Some sort of thing to put it on

Plants: for a big tank would be alot maybe $70 

Glass for a lid like $30

And then all the other bits and bobs: eggcrate, substrate, background ( can really be costly)

So it seems alot idk maybe some one with experience building these could chime in. 8) I never set up freshwater tanks my mom always used to pay for those so i cant really compare but I would a NOT top of the line fish tank would be cheaper. Now I know people are gonna say well it can be really expensive (Co2 systems and all that good stuff) but im just talking a standard system :!:


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I have done both, and actually depending on how you do things, a paludarium can be cheaper. You can get pretty inventive when it comes to building materials.

Some of the ways to cut corners:
-Buying pea gravel at Lowe's or Home Depot (~$3.00 for 50 lbs.)
(also works for aquariums, just rinse thoroughly to remove foreign materials)
-Buying plants at Lowe's or even from places like Peace of the Tropics isn't too bad. A $5 pothos plant while not the prettiest, works fine and goes a long way. Always rinse plants thoroughly to remove any fertilizer.
-As far a lighting goes, I have never spent big money on fancy lights and my plants grow just fine, including orchids and bromeliads. A local reptile show should have plenty of cheap used aquarium light fixtures. I have also used cheap "Grow Lights" from Wlamart which hold 2 24" flourescent lights.
-Potting mixes can be done pretty cheaply as well. I have made my own using various mixtures, but I usually start with Eco-Earth coconut fiber bedding which is reasonably cheap and comes in expandable bicks.
-For decor, I have used sterilized rocks that I gathered from a creek on my farm as well as live moss that grows on my farm. Even cheaper yet is leaf litter which is free.

Of course I have saved all of my aquarium supplies and old aquariums which also helps cut costs, but you can do a 20-40 gallon paludarium to start and go from there. EVeryone has their own preferences and through trial and error have found out what works for them. I would look at several pictures of different terrarium designs and also think about what kind of herps you want to keep before building anything.

My dream paluadrium would be a 75 bowfron with rock cliffs containing brackish fish and mudskippers. There used to a tank like that at the store where I worked and watching the mudskippers "fight" all day was very entertaining.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

For lighting people seem to suggest 48" shop lights and that would be perfect for a 55 gallon. Its about $25 for the light fixture that holds two t8 bulbs and someone recomended getting the more expensive "daylight" bulbs which i beleive i was told adre $6.50 for 1 or two i dont remember.... heres a link to a post i had with better detailsof these lights http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3862


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

The fixtures are usually $8, you have to look around home depot, they are just in boxes, not on display.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmmm...doesn't sound so bad...well can you guys just post some really helpful sites that might cover building a paludarium/vivarium and listing some needed items/animal specs. That would be very helpful. I found a few on the site, but i bet there are many more which you all are familiar with. Thanks so much. 

Oh, and where do you guys get all your frogs and such from? (I live on Long Island, NY, if that helps...)

-Luke


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/46g.htm this guy has a nice 46 gallon paludarium that he set up using foam for his back wall and cliifs. i usd his method on a 110 gallon that i set up (not for darts though) that cost me about $1200 total to set up. grant it, i dont have $40 animals in it though. i have prolly only $50 total in all of the animals and another $60-70 in fish.

landon


----------

